# ActionScript2: Kombination aus Wahrheitswerten



## MegaMuetzenMike (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Ich komme gleich zum Thema:
Man hat 4 Variablen vom Typ Boolean und möchte auf die verschiedenen Kombinationen aus den Wahrheitswerten unterschiedlich reagieren. Bisher habe ich das Ganze in etwa so gelöst.


```
if (Boolean1 && Boolean2 && Boolean3 && Boolean4) {
   trace ("Alle 4 sind richtig");
} else if (!Boolean1 && Boolean2 && Boolean3 && Boolean4) {
   trace ("Es sind 2.-4. richtig");
} else if (Boolean1 && !Boolean2 && Boolean3 && Boolean4) {
   trace ("Es ist 1. + 3. + 4. richtig")
} ...
```

Allerdings würde es mich interessieren, ob ihr noch einen besseren Vorschlag habt. Bei der Verwendung von switch kann man doch nur auf eine Bedingung überprüfen, oder? Sonst wäre das sicher eine bessere Lösung!


----------

